# Went off the Deep End! New Everything!



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

After my recent fly fishing trip to missouri I came to the conclusion that I needed to start tying my own flys. I got with 3 people I know that tie flies and learn all they could teach me. I went and bought 4 different books on tying flies. I made a list of all the things I thought I may need and went to the bass pro shop and bought the store out. I ordered a dyna king Baracuda vise and got all the tools I needed. I have had plenty of experience making thread jigs and chenille jigs and a few other things for trout but I wont to try for some bigger game.... bass, white perch, and salt water... I made my first attempts at a clouser last night and just thought I'd share some pics. I would need to find a rod to use in saltwater for under about $225. Any suggestions?


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

well im new to the whole thing myself, but those clousers look pretty nice. As far as rods, lots of good opinions on here, but keeping it under $250, you can get a nice TFO 8#. I dont know if you've been over to Anglers Edge or not. I went there the other day and those guys were VERY helpful and tons of cool stuff to look at there.


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Where's angler's edge? I'd like to find one at the Gander Mountain in Beaumont or maybe order one. I like to keep my trips to Houston at a minimum. Going over there makes me feel like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

FTU in Houston offers an 8 wt outfit (rod, reel, backing, wf-f fly line and leader) with a 2 piece and a 4 piece rod. Contact Capt Chris Phillips or Andy Packmore at the Gulf Freeway store, or check FTU's site

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Your clousers will work. Very nice!

You'll have to play with them until you get 'em where you like 'em but one tip I'll give is tie them thin. I like 'em tied pretty sparce. Course that is just my preference.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i tie really ugly flies and in the surf , when the trout are there. they dont care........it can be just a feather tied around a hook, and if you put it out there, maks, kings, jacks, and trout will nail it. those flies look really nice. good job. I have a whole fly tying set up i would be willing to sell if anyone wants it.....vice equipment. everything i have.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Angler's Edge is in a shopping center at the intersection of Westheimer and Post Oak, across the street from the Galleria.

I say up your price range about $100 and get a G-Loomis CrossCurrent 3pc 8 wt. That is what I'm looking to buy.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Your flies look great for just starting out. The easiest way to get less bushy clousers is to let a few lady fish or spanish macs chew on them. I'm sure they would oblige.

Don't skimp on the rod those flies deserve a decent rod you won't outgrow in a year. The TFO Jim Teeny would fit the bill but for under 200. In the $2-300 range you would have allot of choices. Sage Launch & FLI, St Croix Legend Ultra, Redington RS3 and CPS, Scott A series, G Loomis GL3, TFO, Echo 2, Albright, and alot of others.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

TFO,you can order online from burfish.com they carry the complete line in stock the TiCr is a great rod in 4 piece the Lefty Kreh Signature series is pretty nice for a $100 if 2 piece is an option


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Good looking flies! I agree with all who say to put your money in the rod. Than the fly line, then the reel, and finally on the beer . . . or is it the beer first, then. . . .? Any way, you have a few options on the fly rods. Check out Echo (149-249), TFO (149-229), Sage (195-425) {launch, FLI, and VT2}, all of these are pretty good rods. Take a lesson, and go fish. 
Check FTU, Angler's Edge, Orvis. All the guys are pretty cool and know there stuff quite well. All of them should also let you cast a rod before you drop your cash down. If they don't, make 'em!
Cheers!


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

oddfly said:


> All of them should also let you cast a rod before you drop your cash down. If they don't, make 'em!
> Cheers!


If i'd cast my rod before I got it, they probably wouldnt have let me leave the store with it!


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

Go To Bass Pro Man Ask The Guy In The White River Fly Shop Or Call This Number....
Katy-281 644 2200


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just bought a Sage Launch 8 weight for $205. It's an entry level rod from Sage, but from my research seems to be the best entry level rod around.

I really like it.


----------

